# Bob Sikes



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

So after reading all the reports and seeing some really nice pics , I finally got a buddy to brave the cold later and try to get in on the action. Just wondering if anyone else is headin down there tonight. Planning on using cut bait on the gulf breeze side.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Ill be out there tonight.im about to catch bait and head out. Last night wasnt that good but it changes everuday. Almost every time we land at least one bull though. Good luck


----------



## Rpbustillo (Oct 4, 2012)

Any luck last night guys?


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

Had class the next morning so had to call it a night around 12:00. The bait fish were killer, so we had to put new bait on constantly. We picked a spot a man told us he'd caught several at, even left us some mullet saying that's what he'd been using. People on both sides of us were catching fish, but unfortunately all we could pull up was a little white trout. Met a fellow PFF'er out there though who gave us some tips, so hopefully we'll be back out there soon.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I was out there till ten thirty and we only had one red but hd spot the hook. It was a slow night for us.


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

Was that y'all closer to the end of the bridge on the GB side? We were the three kinda in the middle. We were there like 8:30-12:30


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

anyone heading out tonite? figure i may head out after dark and fish till midnight


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

YoungGun said:


> Was that y'all closer to the end of the bridge on the GB side? We were the three kinda in the middle. We were there like 8:30-12:30


It might of been us. We were around three fourths of the way down.

Il be out there again tonight.


----------

